# WTB used flounder lights



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

If anyone has some used flounder lights they would be willing to sell please call 380-5856 Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

What kind? For a boat or walking, 12v or 110 or propane 
Not trying to be a smart ass just trying to narrow it down for everyone


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

For the boat 12volt.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i know you said 12 volt but if you wind up wanting some 110s i can prob put on a fully set up ready go to set of 3 500 and 2 250 watt lights mounted on a bar that is easily clamped on the bow of any skiff. Of course it takes a generator to run them. They are over in Biloxi but if interested let me know and I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

actually just talked to him and he said 50 bucks for the whole setup. he sold the boat couple weeks ago but kept the lights. I was wrong on the watts though.....that was the old setup.....this one is actually 2 750 watt and 1 500 watt halogens. if interested let me know and i will set you or whoever up with him.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, put me in line ifin he ain't interested!!! I'll take a ride as long as they are operational.....


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Jason I sent you a pm but it didn't show up in sent folder so I don't know if it went or not. If not let me know and I'll try again.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jvalhenson said:


> Jason I sent you a pm but it didn't show up in sent folder so I don't know if it went or not. If not let me know and I'll try again.


Just pm'd ya back....thanks


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Glad I could help out. We have stuck a pile under those lights and I hope you wear em out with em.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jason said:


> Heck, put me in line ifin he ain't interested!!! I'll take a ride as long as they are operational.....


Oh yeah, Road trip!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Don2143 said:


> If anyone has some used flounder lights they would be willing to sell please call 380-5856 Thanks


I have a fine setup that I bought a few months ago from Brunsons in Foley. 4 LED underwater Lights 12V. I thought I was gonna get into gigging from a boat pretty heavy but it ain't happening. You can run these things all night on 1 battery. $400 and will throw in a couple Gossin Gigs on poles. 1 Grade 5 titanium and 1 stainless. If interested let me know if not I'll just keep looking at them until I get the urge to go.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> I have a fine setup that I bought a few months ago from Brunsons in Foley. 4 LED underwater Lights 12V. I thought I was gonna get into gigging from a boat pretty heavy but it ain't happening. You can run these things all night on 1 battery.


That looks like a sweet set up!!!! I was gonna go LED but they are a little $$$ and since I'm like you (won't use em much), didn't want to fork out the $$$. If you are selling em, throw a price in there fer folks....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Jason said:


> ...If you are selling em, throw a price in there fer folks...
> 
> Think it says $400 + a couple gigs thrown in.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > ...If you are selling em, throw a price in there fer folks...
> ...


----------

